# What Country Music Artists/Groups Do You Like?



## ClassicRockr (Dec 10, 2014)

We like the old groups/singers..........but not real old! Here's our list.

Garth Brooks
George Strait (oh YES!!)
Shania Twain (wife loves her)
Diamond Rio
Little Texas
Travis Tritt (T-R-O-U-B-L-E......one "kick butt"/rockin' song)
Alan Jackson
The Judds
Brooks & Dunn
Reba
Eddie Rabbit
Forester Sisters
Mary Chapin Carpenter
LeAnn Rimes (wife loves her singing that old Patsy Cline song, Crazy)
Clint Black
Kathy Mattea
Dwight Yoakam
Alabama
Chris Le Doux (his song, Lookin At You Girl was played while wife and I lite the Unity Candle during our wedding)

Boy could I do a great slow or fast 2-step or Texas Swing to some of these Artists songs!


----------



## kcvet (Dec 10, 2014)

country really stepped forward in the 80's. new talent and the emergence of Female singers. many of which i liked and still do.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 10, 2014)

It'll take too long to list all my favorites but here's a start:

Hank Snow, Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Johnny Horton, Marty Robbins, Don Gibson, Waylon Jennings, Patsy Cline, Skeeter Davis, Dwight Yoakum, Willy Nelson, Shania Twain, Dolly Parton, Carlene Carter, and that's all for now.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 10, 2014)

I downloaded some country and burned to a CD. including a copy for the car


----------



## Athos (Dec 10, 2014)

also Bob Wills, Ray Price, Becky Hobbs


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 11, 2014)

I never got into Country music until around 1981. I was only a Rock and Disco fan. Then, I just happen to stop into a Country/Western nightclub and noticed the band and DJ playing a type of songs I'd heard very little of in those Rock & Roll and Disco nightclubs..........slow dance music! Hummmm, I liked this! So, after that, I thought "I'd better look the part and learn how to dance to this stuff". In came the Western attire and watching/learning how to dance to this music. I got pretty dang good at it!

Funny, but on my first date with my wife, we went to a Country/Western nightclub and met up with her sister (and her husband) and her niece (and her husband). While wife and I were doing a 2-Step, her niece was watching us. After the dance, her niece whispered into her (wife) ear, "He's a keeper!". Guess the niece liked my 2-Step! A year later, wife and I were married.


----------



## Pam (Dec 11, 2014)

Hank Williams, Hank Williams III, Willy Nelson, Merle Haggard......... Patsy Cline, Iris Dement, Mary Chapin Carpenter.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 11, 2014)

Pam said:


> Hank Williams, Hank Williams III, Willy Nelson, Merle Haggard......... Patsy Cline, Iris Dement, Mary Chapin Carpenter.



 I was most fortunate to meet Merle Haggard and shake his hand. he is the common man everyone claims.


----------



## Pam (Dec 11, 2014)

kcvet said:


> I was most fortunate to meet Merle Haggard and shake his hand. he is the common man everyone claims.



Lucky man!  The first song I ever heard by Merle was 'Okie from Muskogee', loved it straight away and still do. Another favourite is 'I can't be myself ...'


----------



## kcvet (Dec 11, 2014)

Pam said:


> Lucky man!  The first song I ever heard by Merle was 'Okie from Muskogee', loved it straight away and still do. Another favourite is 'I can't be myself ...'



 'Okie from Muskogee' was made back in 60's. it was his way of flippin' off war protester. they didn't like him at all


----------



## Foxie (Feb 28, 2015)

*Kenny Chesney
Willie Nelson
Reba Mcentire*


----------



## oldman (Mar 1, 2015)

George Jones, Johnny Cash, Conway Twitty, Randy Travis, Ronnie Milsap and Willie Nelson are my country favorites, followed by another 100 or so other artists. 

Bill Monroe, Flatt and Scruggs, Ricky Skaggs, The Osborne Brothers, Grandpa Jones and Roy Clark are my Bluegrass favorites. Also, followed by another fifty or so Bluegrass stars.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2015)

oldman said:


> George Jones, Johnny Cash, Conway Twitty, Randy Travis, Ronnie Milsap and Willie Nelson are my country favorites, followed by another 100 or so other artists.
> 
> Bill Monroe, Flatt and Scruggs, Ricky Skaggs, The Osborne Brothers, Grandpa Jones and Roy Clark are my Bluegrass favorites. Also, followed by another fifty or so Bluegrass stars.



 i like all the older ones..


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm being lazy about making a 'favorites list', actually not lazy just _keyboarding challenged_...but generally I liked most artists from the mid 70s to the mid 90s.    After having *Lived Out* the typical C&W lyrics(heavy drinking, back-to-back divorces) I started distancing myself from the cultural set. 
 O.K., some of the artists I've seen live: 
Willie Nelson
 Waylon Jennings
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
 Desert Rose Band
Cactus
Allman Brothers
Johnny Lee
Johnny Winters
Alan Jackson
The Kendalls
George Strait

...had tickets to see Highway 101, but concert was cancelled, due to[SIZE=-1] "dis-harmony" between band members.[/SIZE]


----------

